# I was out the other day...



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

and the horses spooked and burst into a run, there was nothing around and the owner of the horses was with me, I can't think of any logical reason as to why it happened and as I'm new to driving I don't know all that much! Why did it happen?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Who knows, my boy is a spooky one. I try and be prepared for it at all times.
Sometimes I know why other times I don't have a clue as to why.
How did it end up, is everyone okay?


----------



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Who knows, my boy is a spooky one. I try and be prepared for it at all times.
> Sometimes I know why other times I don't have a clue as to why.
> How did it end up, is everyone okay?


yeah everyone is okay but as it was my first time it really made me nervous and a reason as to why would be good, we were in the woods with trees either side, the road was level and there were no animals around etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

immense said:


> Why did it happen?


Because they're horses. :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My arab was not easily spooked yet he was a nervous wreck in a blind bridle. Plenty of groundwork had been done but he just couldn't settle down. I tried him in a regular open bridle and he settled right down. Some say the horse doesn't need to know what's going on behind him and that blinders make him focus on the road ahead. Not in our case. Once he knew what made all the little noises behind him he could focus on the road ahead.


----------



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> My arab was not easily spooked yet he was a nervous wreck in a blind bridle. Plenty of groundwork had been done but he just couldn't settle down. I tried him in a regular open bridle and he settled right down. Some say the horse doesn't need to know what's going on behind him and that blinders make him focus on the road ahead. Not in our case. Once he knew what made all the little noises behind him he could focus on the road ahead.


This is true and yes, ours do have blinders. Charles and Marlise both love to pull the wagon but I do believe it was Charles who spooked. I'll talk to the owner about the blinders and see if he has a logical reason as to why he has them.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

As someone said, they are horses. In 3 years, I have only had Trixie spook once, and that was at a water trough that was leaning up against the fence, she just did not like how it looked. 

If your horses are new to driving, maybe one day a week, go back to ground driving, work them around things like black trash bags that are full, trash cans, anything you may encounter on the trail. If they are new to driving, they are learning their confidence or if they felt you tense on the lines, that will convey down the lines to them. 

We drive with blinders as I personally feel that it helps the horse concentrate better on the task at hand and doesn't allow them to focus on every little thing we go by or moves around them. Their attention needs to be on what they are doing, and you the driver. 

Have fun and be safe! What breed are they?


----------



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> As someone said, they are horses. In 3 years, I have only had Trixie spook once, and that was at a water trough that was leaning up against the fence, she just did not like how it looked.
> 
> If your horses are new to driving, maybe one day a week, go back to ground driving, work them around things like black trash bags that are full, trash cans, anything you may encounter on the trail. If they are new to driving, they are learning their confidence or if they felt you tense on the lines, that will convey down the lines to them.
> 
> ...


The horses are Canadien. (in case you don't know its spelt the French way not the English!). I see that's a logical reason. The ones that I took out aren't new to driving at all and have being doing it years however it was my first time so maybe they could feel that I was a little nervous. They heard a different voice giving the commands and might not have seen it was me. Also the fact that I have a British accent and the owner is in fact Canadian, they might not of understood me so well.


----------

